
Almost half of all jobs lost during pandemic may be gone permanently - elsewhen
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2020/07/29/almost-half-of-all-jobs-lost-during-coronavirus-may-be-gone-permanently/112446072/
======
ThrowawayR2
Quoting from the article:

" _In April, 78% of those in households experiencing job loss felt that that
situation would be temporarily. But now, 47% think that job loss is likely to
be permanent, according to The Associated Press-NORC Center for Public Affairs
Research._ "

It's based on an opinion poll rather than number of businesses closed or some
more solid number. A better title might be that "Half of those who have lost
their jobs believe they may be gone permanently".

------
zalkota
Good, then they weren’t needed. Out with the weak, in with the strong.

~~~
dorkwood
My job isn't necessary, but I still have it.

